# for sale a new nissan diagnostic tool with gtr card



## Leo patick (Apr 15, 2011)

Nissan Consult 3 Professional Diagnostic Tool is a professional diagnostic tool for Nissan and Renault cars, including Nissan cars from various market :Japan,North America,Europe and global maket. Nissan Consult 3 covers almost all Nissan car models.This tool is equipped with multi-function including simultaneous self-diagnosis of an entire system or data recorder and along with the function of security card.

software version:V09.18.01.00.00
update method:by CD 

If you have interest,you can pm me!


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nissan Gtr Card Manufacturers & Nissan Gtr Card Suppliers Directory - Find a Nissan Gtr Card Manufacturer and Supplier. Choose Quality Nissan Gtr Card .


----------

